# Ammo



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

My brother has a 125g with 10 3" pygos he's running a fx5 filled to the top with bio and he's also running a mag 350 for mechanical with no bio in it. The problem is after a feeding
he's getting a small amount of ammonia in his tank 24hours later,it's a bottomless tank and everything gets eaten, tanks been running for four months ph is about 7.4 so the bacteria is a good strong source, i just can't figure out why the bacteria is workin so slow,after about two days everythings back to 0, I believe in a good established tank you should never have a reading of ammonia in your tank after 24hours, I checked the filters there good and the fx5 is filled to the top with bio max, ammo only spikes after feedings can't figure this out, thought I new alot about fish tanks but I can't figure this out, maybe he's over feeding, help please need alittle expertise


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If he's leaving the food in the tank for 24hrs then thats the problem.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Nothing is ever left behind as soon as he drops the food in it gets eaten
fish and shrimp and other white fish, nothing ever left in tank


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

that doesnot make any sense and what do you mean by bottomless tank?

10 3" pygos in a 125 is nothing your water to fish ratio is good and therefore ammo should not spike, there is somthing missing


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Exactly my point friend! I can't figure this out if some one knows help! My brother has to do water changes 24hours after feeding because of this, if anyone knows a solution please help! The only other thing I could think to do is add bio to the mag 350 that might take up the 0.25 in ammo after 24houres don't really know


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The filters should be fine. How often are you doign water changes now?

The only thing i can think of if 24h later the food could be fish waste, but a cycled fx5 filled with bio media shoudl be able to handle that. It wouldnt hurt to double check that your doing all your tests right and they are still accurate.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I'll have my brother double check when he test for ammo


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

flex fish said:


> I guess I'll have my brother double check when he test for ammo


and make sure the test kit is good, API master kit is the best


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id think the tests should be good if your testing and only after feeding your getting ammonia unless he happens to do it wrong after feeding, use a different test kit or have somebody else do it. If you want to be sure your tests are good try taking a water sample to petsmart, bigals or somewhere as they will test for free.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes the test kits are API


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I think substrate would help.Don't feed for and keep an eye on params...also keep an eye on the fish to make sure they won't attack eachother.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

What amount of Ammonia do you read? Those NH4 tests need to be converted first. There is an conversion rule according to your pH. It shows the NH3 in your water. For example: 0.5 ppm NH4 in your test and a pH of 7.4 gives you a NH3 of 0.009 ppm wich is totally harmless.

But again, i do not know what you read.....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Like 1rhom said add some substrate or other tank decor of some sort...Some of the benficial bacteria clings to the substrate and tank decor. It doesn't reside in just the filters. To me it sounds like you don't have enough bacteria to help eliminate the nitrates.


----------

